# Prom Night



## Steerpike (May 10, 2013)

As a dad, I have to share a picture of my daughter before she heads to prom 








And one with her friend doing the photobomb


----------



## Nameback (May 10, 2013)

Aww! She's adorable! 

Did she take after dad and become a nerd, or rebel?


----------



## SeverinR (May 15, 2013)

K prom - Mythic Scribes

My youngest daughter going to Prom.


----------



## Ankari (May 15, 2013)

I thought fathers were supposed to bring a shotgun to the door, not a camera.


----------



## SeverinR (May 16, 2013)

Brother got the family shotgun, but has no kids. 
I could go to the door with sword and shield in hand, or my 9.
Spear is in the shed, Bow/arrows are next to the gun safe.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 16, 2013)

So this is what I have to go through in the next 13-18 years! Congrats, Steerpike and Severin… they're beautiful and, obviously, they make you proud!


----------



## Steerpike (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

That's a great picture, SeverinR!


----------



## SeverinR (May 21, 2013)

My other daughters prom was earlier this year,


----------

